# A Dog's Life : Solea



## Opsoclonus (Jul 29, 2018)

*



*
As many of you, I come to this forum in search of knowledge and to discuss how best provide for a puppy/dog who will inevitably, in their lifetime, give more than I could possibly give back. 

As I attempt to learn from the breadth of knowledge and experiences posted on this forum I have also come across a YouTube channel which has been foundational in growing a strong and loving bond with my puppy. 

Recently the GSD of the training videos has passed away and Tab (owner) has posted a touching memorial video that I would like to share with you who may have a new puppy or lost a best friend. 

Instagram

Website of free training videos


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Very loving tribute! Thank you for posting the link to the training videos.


----------



## Gabby117 (Jan 13, 2014)

Tab, is the go-to trainer I have learned many, many things from. Solea is a great dog and if you are reading this Tab god bless you and thank you for what you and Solea have done for me and Gabby. If I talk about training positively I always talk about and recommend you and Solea and the videos you two have done. THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!! Solea we will see you on the other side some day. We have tears but we will always remember Solea forever.


----------

